# breathing rate?



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2009)

is it normal for a 5mo old puppy to breath FAST? i never saw Zoe breathing in a low rate since the day i got her...is it normal?
the vet saw her 3 times and never said that there's a prob. with her and i never asked him about the breathing thing.. so is it normal?..

thanx.


john.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx and Karlo both had rapid breathing when they were young pups. Not all the time, but when sleeping, I would notice it. They also had hiccups often.


----------



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2009)

well that's the case with Zoe.. then there's nothing to worry about , thanx


----------

